# 1957 Mercedes Benz 300 SL Roadster Swissvax Detail



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all and welcome to another post from us here at PD

This time it's one of my "bucket list" cars, a 1957 Mercedes Benz 300 SL Roadster, this and it's probably more famous brother the Gullwing are on my list of top ten all time favourite cars.

The 300 SL W198 II was at the time the worlds fastest production car, sporting a fuel injected straight six OHC engine that produced 200+ bhp and would carry the car to speeds in excess of 160 mph, and came in either the soft top version or the Gullwing were in production from 1954 to 1963 with only some 1800 roadsters ever been made, so this car is a rare beast indeed, as I've said in previous posts, when dealing with cars of this type there's only one brand that comes to mind and thats Swissvax, their products suit a car of this type perfectly, so let it begin, the 300 SL and Swissvax, surely perfect partners.

Before the car came to us it had its glorious straight six engine fully re built so there wasn't a awful lot of work to do here.

















The rest of the prep work was carried out in the usual manner with the usual products.



































The delicate areas were masked off and the bits of trim that could be removed safely were.


























The paintwork on the car was in pretty good condition with the usual swirl and light scratches evident and as per every car I do I like to proceed with caution using the lightest combination to get the desired results, so after a few tester passes I settled on a mixture of Menzerna PF2200, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro, Yellow 3M and Scholl Concepts Orange pads with the Flex.



































Refinement was completed using the Flex again and SF4000 and the 3M black pad, the rest of the car was completed using the full array of Swissvax products, Crystal Rock on the paintwork, Autobahn on the wheels, Pneu on the tyres, Seal Feed on the rubbers, Crystal on the Glass, Leather Cleaner Forte and Leather milk on the interior and the Bespoke leather luggage and to top everything of Swissvax Lotos on the roof.

































The finished article.


































































































































































​
As ever thanks for taking the time to read another post.

A more in depth blog with more images can be found here


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

What a Beautiful job you have done on this Iconic automobile, these cars are now worth over one million pounds and rising, so this is probably the most expensive and rarest car to have been shown on DW this year, cannot thank you enough for sharing this with us, and I for one will keep revisiting this thread on a regular basis.
very well done and a happy new year.


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

stunning,job well done:thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Epic work on an epic motor car - thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Now that is a real car, I love these Mercs, stunning in every way, perfect job done there, thanks for posting this up.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic result on a stunning car. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Brilliant work - on an iconic vehicle,

Thanks for posting


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks superb, I bet it didnt look this good when it was new.


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning- great to see that cars such as this are being 'preserved' for future generations to admire / learn from :thumb:


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Utterly gorgeous.

The car........no offence.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic car, my sister had a 500SL white with blue leather happy days.

Thanks for sharing, John Tht.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that is special


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Some of the best photo shots in a long time. Epic


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful car and nice work!


----------



## P3T3R (Jun 8, 2014)

A truly stunning job on a stunning motor, just a shame about that bloke in 1 of the photos. :lol:


----------



## Thommy (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice to read with beautiful pictures :thumb:

The car looks perfect - beautiful wet finish on the paint. 


T.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Jaw dropping, must've been an absolute joy to work on. Thanks for posting something truly special, stunning work too.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow wow and thrice WOW!
Utterly gobsmackingly gorgeous car and work. :thumb::argie:

Just love the bespoke luggage - that is total class!

Thanks for sharing this one - this is up there with the very best

Ben


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful job on a stunningly beautiful piece of engineering .Defeating the point of owning the car but, were it mine it would be another comfortable seat with a chilled bottle of wine. With the car on a turntable so I could savour the car from every angle whilst getting hammered thinking to myself what a really lucky sod I am to own the automotive equivalent of procreation. Thanks very much for posting Derek. 
Daz
P.S _Engine photo my new screensaver . I wonder who will be salivating more over it .Ted or me_


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

zippo said:


> Beautiful job on a stunningly beautiful piece of engineering .Defeating the point of owning the car but, were it mine it would be another comfortable seat with a chilled bottle of wine. With the car on a turntable so I could savour the car from every angle whilst getting hammered thinking to myself what a really lucky sod I am to own the automotive equivalent of procreation. Thanks very much for posting Derek.
> Daz
> P.S _Engine photo my new screensaver . I wonder who will be salivating more over it .Ted or me_


Daz, thanks for the comments, very well put I feel exactly the same about this one, def my fave car 😍

Derek.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow... that is absolutely splendid!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful car! 

I need to see a few more of this when its outside! what a great looking Merc! :thumb:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

What a stunning car, lovely work :detailer::thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful :argie:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning :argie: Great results :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I much prefer these to the E type, controversial i know. Beautiful work on a rare classic


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

stangalang said:


> I much prefer these to the E type, controversial i know. Beautiful work on a rare classic


Matt never a truer word spoken :lol: E type can't hold a candle to these !


----------

